# HAUNTED RADIO'S BLACK CHRISTMAS IN JULY SHOW: zombieland 2, hhn, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating our annual 'Black Christmas in July' with news on Sinister Pointe, Universal Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights, Sabrina The Teenage Witch, Zombieland 2, and more!!

Then, we spin you around the 'Vortex' with 3 horror themed holiday songs. All of this and much more on the July 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-071818.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

